# Aubrey Edwards: I Just Don't Get It



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Makes my dick go the wrong way


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

GOD DAYUM!!! Even I've got more titties than this annoying bitch.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I just can’t get with this over-exaggerated form of refereeing. Reminds me of this 🤣


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

I think she's an awful referee. When I went to wrestling school we were taught a good referee simply isn't noticed in the match. With Aubrey she is the first and main thing you notice about all her matches.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I think she's an awful referee. When I went to wrestling school we were taught a good referee simply isn't noticed in the match. With Aubrey she is the first and main thing you notice about all her matches.


I said this to myself during the Toni/Jamie match last week. All night, I never even paid attention to the other refs, but as soon as she was on screen, she was walking in the middle of the women a few times and just all up in the camera.

And usually the male refs also have their quirks that bring attention to themselves, but on that night it was only Aubrey that stood out like a sore thumb.

OP, what’s with this pic though breh?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I think she's an awful referee. When I went to wrestling school we were taught a good referee simply isn't noticed in the match. With Aubrey she is the first and main thing you notice about all her matches.


Seriously, have you ever in your life gotten a text from someone saying, ‘you need to turn to this wrestling show and check out the ref in this match.’ SMFH.

I mean, she tries to get more attention than a ‘special ref’ in a big match.


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

The hate she is getting is for taking away attention from the performers and trying to be the attraction and her over the top theatrics


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> Seriously, have you ever in your life gotten a text from someone saying, ‘you need to turn to this wrestling show and check out the ref in this match.’ SMFH.
> 
> I mean, she tries to get more attention than a ‘special ref’ in a big match.


I guess shes getting them views then lol

I don’t mind her and actually enjoy her antics, Charles Robinson also stuck out like a sore thumb in WCW but look at where he is now. Although I haven’t been really noticing her as much recently.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Makes my dick go the wrong way


That picture makes her look more like a flasher than a model. Like she's punishing you by forcing you to look at her. She looks like Marilyn Manson in 1994.


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> That picture makes her look more like a flasher than a model. Like she's punishing you by forcing you to look at her. *She looks like Marilyn Manson in 1994*.


Oh man you are 100% right and now I can’t look at Aubrey the same way again


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

The thumbnail on mobile is from the neck down to the waist.

then you click on the thread and…yeah


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Businessman said:


> Oh man you are 100% right and now I can’t look at Aubrey the same way again


I wasn't even trying to be insulting. I was shooting for accuracy.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

She's a distraction. I've watched numerous matches and I've ended up watching her sell moves like she's been punched or body slammed. 
She actually takes my attention way from the match and I end up mainly watching her over the top theatrics. Even if it's a good match that I'm enjoying, it takes away from that experience. Think all aew refs need to tone it down and actually enforce the rules


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

kingfunkel said:


> She's a distraction. I've watched numerous matches and I've ended up watching her sell moves like she's been punched or body slammed.
> She actually takes my attention way from the match and I end up mainly watching her over the top theatrics. Even if it's a good match that I'm enjoying, it takes away from that experience. Think all aew refs need to tone it down and actually enforce the rules


With AEW Refs it's either Aubrey trying to get herself over or The Corpse Referee acting like he's six feet under.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Bloody hell, she's just a ref. You guys need to get out in the sun more often.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I think Aubrey needs to talk to Braun Strowman about maybe getting a job in Control Your Narrative


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

You see how uncharismatic the roster is when the referee starts to attract attention.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> What's with all of the hullaballoo? People jumping over the moon over a referee. Why so much focus? She got some dirt on Tony Khan?


Yet you downloaded a picture of her and then made a topic about her.....cool story.


----------



## DrJamesMartin (10 mo ago)

She’s the fucking worst. Wouldn’t be mad if she disappeared and never see her on tv again.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Lmfaooooo you guys are harsh as fuck


----------



## oldirtyzander (Nov 23, 2021)

I don't mind her. I watch to be entertained and she adds to that with the over the top stuff. Plus, I just focus on the competitors mostly. For me she adds no more distraction than the crowd does. I am in the minority I guess.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

oldirtyzander said:


> I don't mind her. I watch to be entertained and she adds to that with the over the top stuff. Plus, I just focus on the competitors mostly. For me she adds no more distraction than the crowd does. I am in the minority I guess.


I doubt you’re in the minority. Aubrey is great. The AEW fans, myself included, love her. There’s just a small percentage of people here who love to bitch about every single thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Sure I can agree with that, but I don't get most of the talents.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I honestly have not noticed anything she has done in awhile. Refs in AEW are like salads at fat camp. They might technically be there, but they serve no real purpose and no one pays attention to them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Bloody hell, she's just a ref. You guys need to get out in the sun more often.


be sensitive Dickhead

you know a woman is their natural enemy - they cannot even look them in the eye

poor things


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> I doubt you’re in the minority. Aubrey is great. The AEW fans, myself included, love her.


What's great about her? Apart from the fact that she's All Elite?

I've trained referees in the past and been involved in the business for 14 years now and I can tell you that most of the shit she does is wrong.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

It's all part of Tony Khans long term booking. You wait until the turn comes on Britt Baker.

"1.... 2..... Thr....."
"Good gawd, Audrey just stopped the count at 2!"
_Proceeds to flip off Britt Baker then gives her a stunner and covers her with Statlander

The next wednesday on Dynamite she explains her actions
"Baker DMD? Audrey 1-2-3 says I just kicked your ass" , also referencing an obscure interaction that happened in 2019._

The ratings hit 2 million, Tony ejaculates and AEW starts their rapid ascent to take over WWE as the number 1 wrestling company in the world.















_sponsored by Footlocker._


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

What hullabaloo? If anything, AEW buries the refs lol


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I just can’t get with this over-exaggerated form of refereeing. Reminds me of this 🤣


It's Enrico Pollazo!


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 21, 2020)

Aubrey's great. This topic reeks of incel.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What's great about her? Apart from the fact that she's All Elite?
> 
> I've trained referees in the past and been involved in the business for 14 years now and I can tell you that most of the shit she does is wrong.


Blah blah blah. The fans seem to love her. They’re the ones who matter, not AEW-hating trolls like you.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

God, that face!

... she shouldn't try to get herself over so much, too.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

She's a terrible wrestling referee


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

She’s an Absolute mark for herself. I never notice what the refs do in other matches and that goes for the female refs in wwe. Her over the top “look at me ,I’m reffing” theatrics take me out of a match


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> Blah blah blah. The fans seem to love her. They’re the ones who matter, not AEW-hating trolls like you.


The fans aren't meant to love the referee.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Her ref style is exactly the same as Bryce. They're equally distracting and annoying with their reacting as though they are taking the moves and getting hit themselves.

So really, what I don't "get" here is why Aubrey gets so much more hate than Bryce.
She is literally Bryce with lipstick on. Surely, it can't be the lipstick? lol


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

greasykid1 said:


> Her ref style is exactly the same as Bryce. They're equally distracting and annoying with their reacting as though they are taking the moves and getting hit themselves.
> 
> So really, what I don't "get" here is why Aubrey gets so much more hate than Bryce.
> She is literally Bryce with lipstick on. Surely, it can't be the lipstick? lol


 My opinion of hers indifferent, I think she’s trying to be the modern era Earl Hebner, either way some people need to get a life if a ref can get under their skin this much.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm just gonna say this...

There's a lot of weirdos in this thread.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The fans aren't meant to love the referee.


But if they do, what’s the problem?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

AEW new game has leaked their cover


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

Loopee said:


> I'm just gonna say this...
> 
> There's a lot of weirdos in this thread.


This is a wrestling forum. Remember most of the males here aren't legally allowed withing 50 metres of a female.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'll be glad to assist and educate! Aubrey is more concerned about getting herself over than the wrestlers, and it rubs some of the wrestlers AND the fans the wrong way.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525246509314363393

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525872783569440771*


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

It's a new day yes it is. Pancakes.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> But if they do, what’s the problem?


The problem is the referee isn't meant to be seen, it takes away from matches, it can lead to problems in the ring like shown in the above videos where Aubrey makes a heap of mistakes and it is distracting to the audience. Okay, 100,000 people might like Aubrey but what about the rest? Do they not matter because the AEW audience that loves anyone and everyone involved in AEW cheers her on?

Aubrey Edwards is a MARK and marks shouldn't be on TV they should be in the stands. If she was my referee I would be more agitated than Jim Cornette during the Boogeyman's debut.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I don't understand the hate she gets. She has this charisma about her which makes her stand out because she's a referee. She plays a role in the matches that she officiates and actually gets the crowd to react to not only what she does, but what the wrestlers are doing in the ring. It's an admirable quality and skill she has.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

deadcool said:


> I don't understand the hate she gets. She has this charisma about her which makes her stand out because she's a referee. She plays a role in the matches that she officiates and actually gets the crowd to react to not only what she does, but what the wrestlers are doing in the ring. It's an admirable quality and skill she has.


*She has no charisma. Charisma naturally attracts people to you. She FORCES herself into everything. *


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

What was that Jade and Bunny clip? There is inserting yourself and there is using your position to steal the spotlight. This is the biggest act of desperation I ever saw from a referee. She should either be a manager or a wrestler but she is clearly too fame-hungry to be a referee.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

deadcool said:


> I don't understand the hate she gets. She has this charisma about her which makes her stand out because she's a referee. She plays a role in the matches that she officiates and actually gets the crowd to react to not only what she does, but what the wrestlers are doing in the ring. It's an admirable quality and skill she has.


Referees aren't meant to have charisma! It'd be like a movie extra just doing stupid outlandish shit in the background and for whatever reason people cheering it on and going "Ooooh! Look how charismatic the extra is!"


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Referees aren't meant to have charisma! It'd be like a movie extra just doing stupid outlandish shit in the background and for whatever reason people cheering it on and going *"Ooooh! Look how charismatic the extra is!"*


Plenty of instances occurred in which movie extras stood out primarily if they are hotter than the actresses that were in the lead.



The Legit Lioness said:


> *She has no charisma. Charisma naturally attracts people to you. She FORCES herself into everything. *


How? She yells at the camera crew to focus on her instead of the wrestlers?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

deadcool said:


> Plenty of instances occurred in which movie extras stood out primarily if they are hotter than the actresses that were in the lead.


...

Did they deliberately try and take away from the actor or actress? Again brother, take my word for it, referees are not meant to stand out, be charismatic, get cheered or anything like that, they are a supporting act.

I am baffled that long term wrestling fans do not know this.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I find it surprising that there's so much passion about this subject, especially in AEW where the referees are there for the finish and little else


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I find it surprising that there's so much passion about this subject, especially in AEW where the referees are there for the finish and little else


*Refereeing in AEW has always been trash outside of the attention whoring. No rules are enforced.*


----------



## Remco (Jun 17, 2021)

Jesus Christ.. Al that hate for someone that is just doing here job and she loves pro wrestling. I like here as a referee, it is different then what the most referees do, that's true. 

But It gives a wrestling match that little bit extra. When there is a move that looks powerful and painful she will sell that also and I think that's good. That helps the wrestlers with there match.


----------



## Remco (Jun 17, 2021)

Oh and here a GIF of Aubrey Edwards in action as a referee. Just to make you guys angrier about something this stupid


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

At least when there's a uninteresting match with Aubrey reffing it, you can get a good laugh out of watching her antics 😂


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Kestrel said:


> Aubrey's great. This topic reeks of incel.


Hey mum said it was my turn to use everyone's favourite buzzword this time!


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> What's with all of the hullaballoo? People jumping over the moon over a referee. Why so much focus? She got some dirt on Tony Khan?


I find her pretty hot actually. Tay conti is minging though.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

I like how she feels the pain of the moves as if she is Tyler Durden in Fight Club. I would pay good money if she is in the background of every match flopping around, hitting herself and mimmicking the in ring action.

Also on that vid. Andrey Edwards Wrestling. Lol.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

She thinks she is a lead character in the story. It's absolutely fucking awful.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

deadcool said:


> Plenty of instances occurred in which movie extras stood out primarily if they are hotter than the actresses that were in the lead.


wtf are you on about


----------



## Noxwaste (10 mo ago)

She looks like her pussy stinks.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Oh she's OK, Red Shoes in New Japan makes her look like a shrinking violet. The adage that 'refs shouldn't be noticed' only applies to real competition, wrestling refs are often part of the story and play part of the theatrics.

Jericho's been critical of refs stealing spotlights over the years yet Aubrey seems to be his referee of choice in AEW.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

She does a lot of things Charles Robinson does, especially the reacting to moves thing.

Honestly she doesn't bother me that much at all, it's rather weird just how much she pisses some of you off.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> be sensitive Dickhead
> 
> you know a woman is their natural enemy - they cannot even look them in the eye
> 
> poor things


Just imagine if they'd socialised with women throughout their lives, they might not be such miserable moaners.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

ceeder said:


> She thinks she is a lead character in the story. It's absolutely fucking awful.


Umm, she actually is _a_ character.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

She's an obnoxious ref that really shouldn't be hard to acknowledge. Obnoxious things tend to be polarizing. If some like wacky cartoonish referees that's cool. But yeah some are going to think it's off putting. For whatever it's worth I think she's a pack of ass, but not as bad as the old bad fuck with the sloppy shirt.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> What's with all of the hullaballoo? People jumping over the moon over a referee. Why so much focus? She got some dirt on Tony Khan?


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Noxwaste said:


> She looks like her pussy stinks.


Interesting take. Is there any reason why you think that? LMAO


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

She's not even the worse referee on the roster, she hasn't really ruined any match for me. She's doesn't embarrass the company


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

She's poison. Hats off to the Dubbalo Defence Force putting in some good work in this thread


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Can't stand her, tries way too hard to get attention and tries to take away from the wrestlers themselves.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If she was my referee I would be more agitated than Jim Cornette during the Boogeyman's debut.


Then again, you're such a great wrestling mind, you'd never hire her in the first place.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Then again, you're such a great wrestling mind, you'd never hire her in the first place.


Don't need to have a great wrestling mind to know who is a bad ref and who is a good one.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

I was blinded once by her hotness but the more I see of her the more she irritates the fuck out of me. 

Referees are supposed to just stay out the way and get involved if needs be, but she is always front and center doing her OTT body actions in the ring to get the attention on her. Wish she'd just fuck off.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Don't need to have a great wrestling mind to know who is a bad ref and who is a good one.


Which is why you'll easily dodge that bullet.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aubrey Edwards, Bryce Remsberg and Rick Knox are irritating referees who I'd gladly never see again.

Paul Turner (who showed his quality in the Danielson/Hangman 60 minute draw) and the new guy Stephon Smith are the best by far.


----------



## DrJamesMartin (10 mo ago)

BlueEyedDevil said:


>


To everyone that is one her dick saying that she’s a quality ref, watch the second video


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

She is the Scott Foster of Professional Wrestling. By far the worst referee working for WWE/AEW.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

AthleticGirth said:


> Oh she's OK, Red Shoes in New Japan makes her look like a shrinking violet. The adage that 'refs shouldn't be noticed' only applies to real competition, wrestling refs are often part of the story and play part of the theatrics.
> 
> Jericho's been critical of refs stealing spotlights over the years yet Aubrey seems to be his referee of choice in AEW.


jericho has energy left but his mind for this game has passed him by


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Aubrey is great, and what I mean by that is she is awful. AEW doesn't take its product seriously, so none of the stuff she does in the ring matters, but it's certainly hysterical in the context of it being a comedy promotion.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I used to enjoy her back-and-forths with JeriGOAT.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Bloody hell, she's just a ref. You guys need to get out in the sun more often.



SHES ANNOYING AND HER BEING ANNOYING HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ME TOUCHING GRASS


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Bloody hell, she's just a ref. You guys need to get out in the sun more often.


That's the point. She's only supposed to be a referee.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

stew mack said:


> SHES ANNOYING AND HER BEING ANNOYING HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ME TOUCHING GRASS


Whatever you say Mr Capslock. 



ibbpe said:


> That's the point. She's only supposed to be a referee.


And that's what she is. No one was crying over Earl Hebner back in the day, who was far more visible. It's only because it's AEW and it's another bandwagon "criticism". If she worked for WWE, you'd be creating fan threads.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I honestly never notice any refs in AEW mainly bc every match is a free for all. They really don’t even need to be in the ring bc AEW never does DQs. Just stay out of the way and count 1-2-3. That’s it.

I do think the logic is silly in tag matches when the non-legal man can break up a pin attempt on his partner and nothing happens. Or you get all 4 in the ring at the same time. It’s something where really it makes the refs even less important. JR running down Knox all the time is hilarious bc AEW’s entire method of tag wrestling/no DQs is predicated on refs not enforcing “the rules” - which lets be honest there aren’t any rules when you never do DQ finishes

So the refs are actually doing their jobs exactly the way TK wants it done.

Aubrey’s main role at AEW is the video game anyway. And unrestricted podcast. They aren’t gonna dump her


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I think a lot of these comments are kind of overboard with the mean. I certainly don't think she's ugly. Her reactions to the moves can be a little forced. She's not a bad ref she just needs to tone it down a little as to not distract from the match.


----------



## DrJamesMartin (10 mo ago)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I think a lot of these comments are kind of overboard with the mean. I certainly don't think she's ugly. Her reactions to the moves can be a little forced. She's not a bad ref she just needs to tone it down a little as to not distract from the match.


She’s definitely ugly. There must be a reason she draws comparisons all the time to Marilyn Manson. I don’t think any female wants that.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

do people want female refs in wrestling to jerk off to the refs? No idea what looks has to do with her ability as a ref


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

DrJamesMartin said:


> She’s definitely ugly. There must be a reason she draws comparisons all the time to Marilyn Manson. I don’t think any female wants that.


She's not ugly at all but I wouldn't call her attractive either. She just seems like an average looking girl. I don't know. Guys standards of beauty are too unrealistic these days. I think she looks fine. Nothing wrong with how she looks.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Saintpat said:


> Seriously, have you ever in your life gotten a text from someone saying, ‘you need to turn to this wrestling show and check out the ref in this match.’ SMFH.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

What is this even about? She's just a referee who does a pretty good job.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> What's with all of the hullaballoo? People jumping over the moon over a referee. Why so much focus? She got some dirt on Tony Khan?


I think her being Marilyn Manson's younger sister may have something to do with it. But then again wouldn't Luke Perry's kid be higher on the card if that were the case.


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

She's just pretty cringy, that's all. Nothing more.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

No seriously. Aubrey shouldn't be officiating important matches.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

i like her and i think she is a great ref!


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> What's with all of the hullaballoo? People jumping over the moon over a referee. Why so much focus? She got some dirt on Tony Khan?


very hot


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If you watch the matches she refs and count how many quick camera shots they're doing to try and get her out the picture because she's trying to get herself over it's hilarious.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525630327183532037

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525246509314363393

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525872783569440771


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DUD said:


> If you watch the matches she refs and count how many quick camera shots they're doing to try and get her out the picture because she's trying to get herself over it's hilarious.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525630327183532037
> ...


These videos are so funny, second time I've seen them second time I'm laughing at them.

Especially at 0:18 on the second video, just swoops in because she has to be seen, haha


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Bloody hell, she's just a ref. You guys need to get out in the sun more often.


Thank Christ, a normal person on this forum.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Now we got a ref that thinks they're entitled to a gimmick table. These are fifteen bucks. Wonder what other kinda merch she peddles of herself.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Fire her


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Now we got a ref that thinks they're entitled to a gimmick table. These are fifteen bucks. Wonder what other kinda merch she peddles of herself.


Ahhhhh yes because back when I tried getting wrestlers autographs, Earl Hebner and Charles Robinson were amongst my must haves


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Some of the stuff she does is needless but it doesn’t get on my nerves or anything. Once her behaviour starts having a noticeable detrimental effect on the talent…then that’s when she needs to be pulled aside and told to shut that shit down.

I’d rather take her over fucking Nick Patrick though. One of the worst refs of all time, even when he was being strictly neutral.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Not a fan but I don't know if the OP was doing a positive or a negative post. lol But anyway I propose that she wears the referee outfit that Taryn Terrell in TNA. The lovers and haters would finally unite.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Tobiyama said:


> Fire her


I initially misread this as “Fist Her”


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Honey Bucket said:


> I’d rather take her over fucking Nick Patrick though. One of the worst refs of all time, even when he was being strictly neutral.


Never saw Nick Patrick trying to get involved in shit or overacting. Patrick>Edwards


----------



## Ashley Whittle (Sep 13, 2016)

Is that a yellow fish fin tattoo near her pubic bone? Never known any woman to want a fish near her vagina.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Convinced ya will complain about everythinf


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

people complain because shes god awful at her job and an attention ho.

when AEW folds Aubrey will have a only fans ready to go that night.


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

I know this won’t sit well with some of yall but Tay Conti is no better than Aubrey in the looks department.Both of them are buttafaces.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529888899136462848


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That one where Jade is doing an in ring face off and Aubrey with her clown make-up horse face, Zoolander's into the center of the shot is all you need to see to know Aubrey is a problem.


----------

